# Sticky  IMPORTANT Diet and Nutrition Section Info NO Tolerance Policy



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

There will be no tolerance for food threads that devolve into (or start with) bashing of foods, members, companies, etc. OF ANY BRAND, TYPE, INTERACTION. No questions, no comments, they will be locked as soon as they are seen, and warnings will be given if needed. 

This section is important to members only if information is available without having to dig through all of this nonsense. 

Jean
Admin

And saying this as a board member - you all should be embarrassed for your participation in these threads. I know I am when I see them, and especially understanding that people from anywhere on the Internet can find them and read them and see the level (low) of interaction on this forum.


----------

